# MK3 to MK4... are all 8v 2.0 reliable?



## kmjuice (Jun 20, 2004)

HI. I used to own a 96' jetta 2.0. I sold it a few years ago, but i want another vdub now! I wanted to get another mk3 2.0 but a trek or wolfburg so i have nice seats and rear disc breaks. But since my dad will be giving me some of the money, i probably might have to get a mk4. my parents think a mk3 is to old or something. If i see a decent enough mk3 my dad will most likely pitch in to help me get it, but i know for sure he'll be on board if i find a mk4 2.0. My question is... is there any of you who have owned and loved the mk3 2.0 and stepped into a mk4 2.0? And are the mk4 2.0s just as reliable and fun to drive? I wanna be back in a Vdub so bad, but i don't wanna mess with a 1.8t or VR just yet.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: MK3 to MK4... are all 8v 2.0 reliable? (kmjuice)*

The 2.0 motors are all pretty tough. It's the stuff around them that can be "less forgiving" on the mkIV's. CTS's, MAF's and water pumps are the biggies. I'd get one that has had the t-belt/water pump done(with the metal impeller. An MT will be the most fun to drive, these are a heavier car and the 2 liter motor will have to work a little harder.
Are you limited to Jetta's, what about a Golf? I prefer the looks of the Golf, but that is me.


----------



## solidcustoms (Feb 2, 2010)

you'd really be surprised on how close the engines are to the MK3 especially the OBD2's but if your going MK4 go for the R32 the only MK4 worth owning in my mind


----------



## Robert Roberts (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: (solidcustoms)*

Wolfsburgs didn't come with disks at the back. At least not the Golf version.


----------



## rabbidGTI (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (Robert Roberts)*

I probably shouldnt comment cuz I never owned an MK4 but I have a Golf MK3 2L. However I can say my buddy had an MK4 Golf 1.8T and it was really awesome! So far the ABA motor seems rugged and its very reliable even when not everything is up to snuff. Good gas too the only thing I wish is I had the chance to buy the nicer line to get better interior options! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif So hopefully you can find a good one...


----------



## solidcustoms (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: (Robert Roberts)*

my jetta's got it


----------



## vwhotrodder 2 (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: MK3 to MK4... are all 8v 2.0 reliable? (kmjuice)*

As stated already the mk4 2l is a great motor if maintained. Another thing to watch-out for would be an AEG with the upsidedown oil rings as these burn oil...So be aware and choose carefully...Good luck...


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

My GF's old MK3 had far more problems at the same mileage as my MK4.
With rust obviously taking the #1 position.


----------



## indianred2.0 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_My GF's old MK3 had far more problems at the same mileage as my MK4.
With rust obviously taking the #1 position.

The OP is in Florida so it shouldn't be an issue. I'm in TX and the only rust my 95 has is on the brake drums


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

what is your budget?
i know this is the 2.0 forum and all and im a big time 2.0 fan
but if i was looking at a mk3 it sure wouldnt be a 2.0...if budget allows get a VR
big smiles and it sounds sexy


----------



## MonkeyBusiness (Jun 11, 2009)

as previously stated a properly maintained mkIV are rock solid. regular oil changes, and t-belt at the proper time and it will last for a very long time 
my mkIV AEG has 120K on it and has had absolutely no major engine work done to it; oil changes every 3-5K, and the timing belt back at 90K


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubbugman53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbugman53* »_what is your budget?
i know this is the 2.0 forum and all and im a big time 2.0 fan
but if i was looking at a mk3 it sure wouldnt be a 2.0...if budget allows get a VR
big smiles and it sounds sexy

Really? ABA's are such badass motors. I really wish the mk4 had them so I wouldn't have to deal with AEG pistons sucking.
plus 2.0L gets better gas mileage.


----------



## solidcustoms (Feb 2, 2010)

thumbs up man 2.slow pride


----------



## jmassecar (Apr 5, 2010)

Im very happy with the reliability of my 2.0l AZG. Solid motor


----------



## skidmarkus (Sep 20, 2007)

i have a 04 bev jetta and it runs great. it has never left me stranded. just what everyone said its all about basic up keep. but im trading for a aba very soon so that dosent matter much :]


----------



## frostythesnowguy (Nov 28, 2008)

my mk3 GTI has been very rilable but my girl's cabrio is a fu**ing junk bucket. Every week its something else. Must have been previous owner problems because my first mk3 2.0 went through hell and back just fine same with my GTI. I do LOVE my 1.8t in my mark 4 though. I say find yourself a nice mk3 GTI vr6 you won't regret it.


----------



## munkittrick (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (skidmarkus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skidmarkus* »_i have a 04 bev jetta and it runs great. it has never left me stranded. just what everyone said its all about basic up keep. but im trading for a aba very soon so that dosent matter much :]

My apologies to the OP. I just needed to get a message out.
Hey Mark. I've been trying to get you on the phone. Will you buzz me when you get a minute?


----------



## 2.0Jetta99 (Nov 5, 2009)

*Re: (munkittrick)*

Love my 2.0hsoslow...but I wish I had messed with a 1.8t or vr6


----------



## 4229GL (Jul 22, 2006)

I recommend the 2.0 in the mk3 over the mk4. much sportier if only for the weight savings. I've had both and I miss my 3 terribly.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (solidcustoms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solidcustoms* »_you'd really be surprised on how close the engines are to the MK3 especially the OBD2's but if your going MK4 go for the R32 the only MK4 worth owning in my mind

Sure if yo want a heavy slow problematic VW get an R30SLOW
a a stock 180 1.8t or VR6 will walk an R32 all day every day....heavy slow AWD pig of a car.....
8v reliable as a hammer..Period


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_
Sure if yo want a heavy slow problematic VW get an R30SLOW
a a stock 180 1.8t or VR6 will walk an R32 all day every day....heavy slow AWD pig of a car.....
8v reliable as a hammer..Period









Plus you need a haladex controller for those things to be anything other than fwd.
If you wanting power than i say vr6. Its heavy and expensive but it will make power.
I choose the 8V for the cheapness, the availability of the cars, and for the fact that it responds to boost so well. Id go mk3 if you want stock potential for the 2.0L though, my aeg is no match stock for stock to the aba.


----------

